# Divorce headed myway :(



## Beachbum2013 (Dec 31, 2013)

Im new here but wanted to try to see if this would help me. Husband and I have been married for just over 2 years,together 4. We've been real happy or so I thought.

Right before Thanksgiving I noticed my husband really guarding his phone. I asked him if he was talking to anyone he said no. After 3 days I checked out phone bill and seen he had been texting a coworker.

Since then things have went downhill. He changed all the passwords I knew, and even took himself off phone bill

After all of this and me being an emotional wreck I went to see a dr about depression. When I got home I came into a half empty house. He was gone and took his clothes.

This has devastated me and since hes been gone he tells me he don't love me anymore, hes tried I didn't , I shoulda tried harder when he did and that sort of thing. His mind is pretty much made up for divorce.

Our marriage wasn't terrible. Sure we had issues but now Im the bad guy for everything I've ever done when he was the one texting his co worker. He swears hes not doing this for anyone else but all the pieces seem to fit to me!

Im just wandering what ya'll might offer for this. IM hurt and never seen this coming. I love him very much and we have 2 beautiful children (my stepkids) I love them like they are my own. This is literally killing me.


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

I'm sorry you're going through this. Try to remember, you can't make someone love you. This was his decision, not yours. You are worthy of love, you are competent, and you belong.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry you are here.

Most folks here are supporters of the Michele W-D strategy. Contains the "180", "Working on yourself" and "going dark".

http://www.amazon.com/Divorce-Busting-Step-Step-Approach/dp/0671797255

I did it and my WAS(Walk Away Spouse) wanted to reconcile after 14 months. Even if she did not, I had prepared myself for my future.

Look, you are about to hit the most painful and emotionally trying time of your life. Get into counseling, make sure you have a support group of friends and family on call 24/7, exercise if at all possible (stress relief) , cry if you have to (it releases toxins).

Draw strength from the caring people here on TAM. You need to focus on yourself, if your comments are all about your spouse change your focus.

Know this, you are going to be OK, you will find love again if you want to, you will be attractive to the opposite sex, and the future is going to be better than the past.

Be strong,
Stretch


----------

